# need advice



## G4ever

i need pointers on used car shopping. anything is welcome and anyways someone could fuck you over when you buyin. what are some things to look out for?


----------



## slammedtoys

always hit them with a low price, that your willing to pay, most these people around get the cars from auctions so they can sell them way cheaper then what they say on them, also never trust a car sales man, they are all full of shit. if your dead serious about buyng a car then do a car fax report on it. they cost like 20 for a month subscription and well worth the money, always take your car to a few diffrent shops to have them look it over, before agreeing to buy make sure you see the title, look at the milage on the title and if its ever been salvaged, make sure there are not huge diffrences in milage from the title and the current milage. and last but not least go to a respectable car lot, you may pay a little more up front but chances are it will save you money in the long run. most car lots that are bigger scale inspect all the cars before the sale


----------



## G4ever

well i'm buying from someone directly and i'm takin it to my uncles shop so i'm good there. Its an old car so thats the only thing i'm a lil worried bout. the other thing is that i told him i would pay 2 gs for it but i would rather get it for 15 hundred.


----------



## slammedtoys

what kind of car is it? when you go see it say hey i only got 1500 take it or leave it, if he wants to sell it bad enough then he will give it to you for that price, but remember its eaiser to say no to an offer over then phone then it is when the person sees the cash in hand, just make sure you got the other money tucked away in another pocket just in case, check the body for rust and the frame for rot. make sure every thing looks the way it should, no half ass wiring or shit like that


----------



## G4ever

its a 78 caddy deville coupe. its one of the cleanest cars i have seen in my life. no rust or anything and the stock radio still works the guy is out of work so i think ill get what price i ask


----------

